# Working but otherwise any condition



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

*Working but otherwise any condition*


View Advert


Just bought the basic tools etc to learn a little about watches, by taking them apart and reassembling. Looking for anything that runs (for a few minutes at least) to learn on. Condition not important.

Have bought a couple off eBay and local car boot, but if you have anything that I could buy for liitle cost, I'd be interested

Thanks

Chris

Can you 'bump' wanted ad's?




*Advertiser*

chris_s



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Still wanting anything you may have in the spares box


----------

